# Gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2 'F_Panel' 'Front Pannel Jumper'



## sasmaster12345 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok on my case i have these wires:
Power SW
H.D.D Led
Power Led+
Power Led- 
Reset SW


I put a pic on this post (this is wat the M/b manual shows me

Where do these wires go, i dont get it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The power switch has 2 wires that go to the terminals on the motherboard
Same for the reset switch
power LED+ &- are for the power light on the front of the case
HDD led + & - are for the Hard drive activity light on the front of the case.


----------



## sasmaster12345 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes i know which area they go in, but i dont know what wires go in what pins and what way round the are ect


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you will take a flashlight and magnifying glass, that information (it is in the manual normally as a diagram of the motherboard) is printed in real small print right on the board beside each pin set. Take a look at that and see if it helps you.


----------



## Fourth Stooge (Mar 11, 2008)

If your question is which wires from your front panel are positive and which negative, you'll notice each pair consists of a colored wire (green, blue and orange are the common ones) and a white (or possibly black) one. The colored wire is usually the +. There really isn't any harm if you hook them up backwards, and the reset and power switches should work either way. The most obvious sign you have them backwards is if your power or hard drive LED do not light when they should.


----------



## sasmaster12345 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi yes thats the problem am having,i dont know what wires are positive & Negative.
my wire colours are:
Power SW: White & Blue
H.D.D LED: White & Red
Power LED +: Green
Power LED -: White
Reset SW: White & Blue.

now, did you colored wires (Blue, Red,Green) are positive so does that mean white is negative.


----------



## Fourth Stooge (Mar 11, 2008)

White should be negative.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What case brand and model do you have they are not all the same?
Do the connectors have any printing on them?


----------



## sasmaster12345 (Oct 19, 2008)

hi i dont know the brand (cause nothing is on the case) but when i looked at Power LED - it has a White wire, so does that mean every other white is negative


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It very well could be.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Fourth Stooge said:


> If your question is which wires from your front panel are positive and which negative, you'll notice each pair consists of a colored wire (green, blue and orange are the common ones) and a white (or possibly black) one. The colored wire is usually the +. There really isn't any harm if you hook them up backwards, and the reset and power switches should work either way. The most obvious sign you have them backwards is if your power or hard drive LED do not light when they should.


As Fourth said, switches can be backwards. LEDs only go 1 way, if they don't light up, flip the contacts around.


----------

